# proximal radius fracture - Can anyone please help with a CPT



## ggparker14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Can anyone please help with a CPT for closed treatment of a proximal radius fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## golymom (Apr 26, 2013)

*proximal radius fracture*

Your diagnosis is too non-specific.  It would be assumed that since they did not document this as a radial head or neck it is below the neck.  That would make it a radial shaft fracture 25500.  This is also assuming that closed treatment means without reduction.  I would clarify with the physician that this fracture is either proximal shaft, below the neck or not a radial head/neck fracture.


----------



## caromissunc1 (May 2, 2013)

Too many codes apply.  Radial head?  Neck?  Shaft?  With or without manipulation?  Ask for more specificity.


----------

